# Need a pedigree opinion.



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello all.

I just lost my GSD and am still extremely upset about it, so I am not 100% positive I am ready for a puppy yet, but I am looking and have found some I'm interested in. I have a plethora of free time right now and since Mali passed away I just sit around depressed doing nothing. A puppy could bring some new joy into my life, give me a reason to get out, and I could gain another best friend. 

I have not decided if I want to pursue Schutzhund if I do get another dog, but it is a possibility so I would like a dog with a temperament for it.

Here is the pedigree for the litter I'm looking at. 
Line-breeding for the progency of Pando vom Kleetal and Eureka Peet vom Fleischerheim

Breeder is in WV and this is her last litter. I have spoken to her and am comfortable with her breeding practice, prices, etc all that, I really just need some input about this pedigree. The puppies are already ridiculously gorgeous. I am still undergoing the approval process, but if she does approve me I am leaning towards "yes I want one" but also don't want to jump the gun too quickly. Here are the puppies: TWISTER AND EUREKA PUPPY'S | Kelly Peet's Long Coat (Long Haired) German Shepherds

Any information would be greatly appreciated, anything bad feel free to PM.

Also yes, this is a long coat litter, and yes she breeds for them so no need to tell me they're a fault and all that. I know, still can't help loving them.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Our first GSD was a long hair and we love them to death!
Love how Kelly describes Eureka! She sounds like a great dog.
Also looks like this is the last litter Kelly will be breeding according to the blog posts.

Good Luck Caitlin, there is a Fur Baby out there that will fill this awful void you are experiencing right now.
Moms


----------



## Saw1583 (Nov 3, 2013)

We just lost our Lab 2 weeks ago. Right now I'm holding our gsd puppy in my lap right now. I couldn't imagine not having a dog in our family. My hubby was hesitant but I knew we needed a dog. I still miss my lab like crazy but I'm happy to have a puppy right now. Those last 2 weeks were lonely and miserable. They will never replace your first dog but they sure do make life happier.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

If you want to do schH, I suggest going with a breeder who trains and titles her dogs in the sport.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm not against changing my mind (not even sure I'm going with this litter, as I said) I just prefer a coated dog, and am looking for insights regarding this pedigree. 

Schutzhund is still very much on the "maybe" list. Another sport may be easier for me to try out, as I live in DC and from what I've researched I'd have to drive out to the 'burbs quite often to do schutzhund.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would highly suggest contacting some breeders in your area that work their breeding stock. This will give you a better chance at getting a dog with the drive, nerve, temperament, and thresholds appropriate for sport work (which ever venue that may be). 

Then, ask which dogs in those kennels are more likely to produce a long coated pup. Stock coated parents are able to produce long coated pups, and most breeders are aware of which dogs/pairings are likely to do so.

You may have to wait a bit longer, but at least you know you are getting a solid working dog first with the appearance you want second.

This is for both showlines and working lines by the way, not one line over the other.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

I ended up switching from a breeder who bred long coats to one who breeds the stock coats. Overall I chose to switch given that the stock coat breeder actually titles their own dogs. There were two prior litters that had no male long coats, but on the third one there were two long coat males born. The breeder was able to tell me which puppy is a better candidate for Schutzund. Given that the breeder titles her own dogs, I valued her input. I don't know how someone who doesn't title their own dogs would be able to do the same for you.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you are willing to wait, there are breeders working their own stock that produce long coats in their litters.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

I sincerely appreciate you guys trying to steer me towards a breeder who titles their own dogs. I get it, I really do. I totally may steer in that direction however, I do not personally fault hobby breeders who don't title and who breed coats (my last GSD came from one of those). I also don't have my heart set on schH yet.

So again... Any input on the pedigree? Health issues, temperament issues, good/bad things you've heard? Like for example, I've heard good things about Casa di Nobili, apparently they are a respected Italian breeder?

I'm fully aware that a pedigree doesn't mean crap compared to the work you put into a dog, still doesn't change the fact that I'd like outsider opinions on it.

If anyone has any breeder recommendations that throw coats within driving distance (let's say nine hours) of DC feel free to link, or PM. I could ship, but shipping a puppy scares me and I definitely want to be able to meet breeders/pups/dogs face to face.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

I looked at the pedigree for a while, and couldn't figure out what this breeding is for. What does Pando bring to the breeding (I mean besides the stated coat factor)? He is already an untitled working/show outcross (mostly working lines, but look down the mother line) with questionable pigment. And Eureka Peet is an untitled coated show line bitch. What will you get? Why would you want it?


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I would sit down and really think about whether you'd like to do SchH. If you really do, then I would suggest a breeder who titles their dogs as I think you'd have more success with the puppy. 

I've always been interested it in, but knew I could never do all the driving and training so I went with a lower drive puppy. I figured I can always test out other sports areas with her and see how she does. If she does well with things we'll pursue it, if not it's not big deal. We'll be starting tracking next week. 

My puppy is a long coat from stock coat parents, so I wouldn't rule out other breeders just because they don't breed for longcoats. They do pop up. I think there were 3 long coats in Lola's litter.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

You could also go visit venues that you might like to train in-and maybe you will see some dogs that you like-and people there might also have some reccomendations for you-


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sounds like the breeder is shooting for fluffy pets. Its funny I have noticed the breeders that generally produce pet quality make you go through some ridiculous application process to obtain their dogs.
As if they are doing you a favor..lol. I would never buy from someone that wastes my time like that.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Uniballer said:


> I looked at the pedigree for a while, and couldn't figure out what this breeding is for. What does Pando bring to the breeding (I mean besides the stated coat factor)? He is already an untitled working/show outcross (mostly working lines, but look down the mother line) with questionable pigment. And Eureka Peet is an untitled coated show line bitch. What will you get? Why would you want it?


I second this, what would be the draw to this combination?


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I wasn't sure if I was going to do Schutzhund when I was looking for a puppy 3 years ago. I decided that I would go with a breeder that competes in Schutzhund so if I decided I would go that route I could. I am glad I did, because it turns out that even thought I started out in agility and sheepherding it was Schutzhund that I became hooked on. My thoughts are go with a breeder who has an objective for the litter (basically what others have mentioned) and Sch titled parents so that you have that choice down the line. I have seen many people show up at club with GSD that they bought and later decided they wanted to do Schutzhund and unfortunately the dogs did not have the genetic predisposition for the sport. Nothing more frustrating for handler and dog then to try and make something that isn't there.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the input! We are still talking to this breeder, but others as well. 

The more I research SchH and the time that goes into it the less I think I'll have time once school starts back (I'm on a two-semester long break right now), but we shall see. There are other doggy jobs so I'm going to start researching more things as well and see what would fit best into my schedule.

Thanks again!


----------

